# (Solved) Need for Speed Porsche Unleashed



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

I have recently purchased this ( Porsche Unleashed / Need For Speed ) product because I have all the SYS Req's but cannot get the prog to run. Are there any Ideas out there?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi,
What happens when you try to run the program? Do you get any msg or ???


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Absolutely nothing, no error mess. , nothing. Just a black screen with sound effects.


----------



## Jiggy (Aug 23, 2002)

try going to the makers web site for help, worth a look see.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Which video card do you have?

Go to Control panel | System. Device Manager. Under Display will be your card. Also, rightclick, choose Properties, then Driver tab. Whats the version?

Which version of DirectX do you have?

Go to Run and type DXDIAG. In the first tab will be the version.

Regards

eddie


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

As eddie said, we need to know your DirectX versiona dn the video card name. 
Normally this kind of errors occur when directX or the video card driver mess up. You might have to reinstall your video card drivers and DirectX.

By the way, did you try to reinstall the game?


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

I am currently running Direct X 8.0 ( came with Tony Hawk's #3) Intel 810 chipset graphics driver P.V 2.1 ( I believe that is what you were asking)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Are you still getting problems with this?

If so, if you look here, this shows that the new version, PV6.7, is compatable with all versions of Windows:

http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/drivermatrix.htm

And this is where to download them from:

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/Product_Filter.asp?ProductID=798

Regards

eddie


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

As a Porsche owner, I tried to install the game several times. Never got it to run either, so I'm curious if you can figure out what's wrong.


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

heading that way today will drop back in for a report later. green


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Man am I in trouble now. O.K. so I'me going down the road just minding my own business, right! And all of a sudden I am supposed to pay a fine and do community service IN FRANCE! Although the pyranees are nice this time of year, I hate those little orange vests they make you wear! I guess it could have been worse but I had a good lawyer and he got me out of a stint in a french jail so I can't really complain (much) .
Hey Eddie the DL worked and now I am cruising exotic locales in a variety of sweet auto's. Thanks. It took me a couple of restarts to get the software into place (needless to say I was becoming a little nervous especially when I removed the driver and the screen went black) but after some tweeking I finally got it right.

PLEJON give the link a check and after you remove the driver don't restart just click the file (I DLed the .exe file to a folder I created in my main drive just for downloads, and then created a shortcut to the desktop for quick access) and let it go through its moves, then let it restart. Happy Cruising!

Thanks Again, Green


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Glad its all working 

eddie


----------



## Cammmyjoe (Jul 28, 2006)

does anyone no the instalation code for NFS porcshe unleashed i lodt my case


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Cammmyjoe said:


> does anyone no the instalation code for NFS porcshe unleashed i lodt my case


NO! Call the game manufacturer and read the rules. What you are asking is breaking them.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## Cammmyjoe (Jul 28, 2006)

i misspelled lost in latest reply srry


----------



## FullMetalDarkInu (Aug 4, 2006)

i have the same problem but didnt lose case can u tell me which part the code is shown on the back of the case so i can finish download


----------



## salilhardikar (Nov 17, 2006)

i am owning nfs porsche unleashed version but after instalation i am getting message please insert cd and proceed . what to do now


----------



## bballer24 (Jul 10, 2007)

need the installation code for need for speed porsche unleashed


----------



## bballer24 (Jul 10, 2007)

wat is the code?? plz


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

All of you, read the rules http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

We can't help in these matters! It's illegal to give out reg. codes for games. Best you can do is call the manufacturer and see if they'll give you one.


----------



## bballer24 (Jul 10, 2007)

why not
then where can i get it


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

For the record, I own the game and have a code, but I'm not going to give it out. That cheats the manufacturer out of money if you illegally obtained the game. If you have a legal copy, many manufacturers will give you a code if you have a valid case.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You get codes by buying a product not by pirating. If you lost yours then either contact the game company and plead your case or buy a new game and don't lose the new key.

bballer24, Cammyjoe, and FullMetalInu, this is a warning not to post these kind of questions again.

This thread is now closed as the original problem was long solved and we do not assist in pirating: http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------

